
Code for Hillary Clinton Hackathon, SF, 4/29-30 - isabellaliu
http://codeforhillary.com
======
isabellaliu
Come to the first grassroots hackathon for Hillary Clinton's presidential
campaign!

The primary fight continues on as the general election draws ever closer. Help
get Hillary elected by creating innovative new tools to reach voters, enable
volunteers, and capture and leverage data.

Engineers, technologists, designers, policy wonks, and Hillary volunteers and
supporters, we’re looking for you! Attendees don't have to support Hillary as
long as they are excited to make a difference, participate, and create
something new! Please share with anyone who may be interested.

The hackathon will take place at Impact Hub in San Francisco Friday, April
29th 7:30pm - Saturday, April 30th 9pm. Top prize will be tickets to an event
with Hillary Clinton and the opportunity to showcase your work to the HFA tech
team!

Register at Eventbrite:
[http://codeforhillary.eventbrite.com](http://codeforhillary.eventbrite.com)
For more info: [http://codeforhillary.com](http://codeforhillary.com) On
Facebook:
[https://www.facebook.com/events/1029199123806057/](https://www.facebook.com/events/1029199123806057/)

